# 7 month golden with skin allergies



## Breefullmer16 (Apr 1, 2016)

I need some advice. Max is 7 months and I have taken him to the vet because he has been scratching a lot and is beginning to get bald spots. It's all over his legs, belly, back. Pretty much everywhere. It had postures but they've gone away. I know that goldys are prone to allergies She said it was bacteria and gave him antibiotics, and a special shampoo to wash him with 2 times a week and we have been feeding him blue buffalo salmon recipe. It seems to have gotten worse since I took him to the vet, what is a good food to feed him that may help?! Any recommendations for at home treatment to help? I've also been trying Benadryl but just doesn't seem to help. He's 7 months so I don't know if I should continue with puppy food but I need one that has the ingredients he needs. HELP I feel so bad? He just itches all night and I want to make him feel better my poor baby


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Two things - did the vet do a skin scraping, and can you lay hands on sterile swabs and do an ict test to mail in to pawprints genetics?
I think for the sake of knowing whether it is a genetic disorder or not it would be worth doing the DNA test for icthyosis And if the vet didn't do a scraping, it might be mites or mange so do that again for the sake of knowing what you're fighting. i'd probably put him on fish oil at a high dosage until I got results back from DNA and vet just to try to give some relief.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Get a full allergy panel done to see what foods he is allergic to. I was in the same boat as you for close to 2 years until i finally gave into the allergy panel. Found out my boy was basically allergic to everything except Pork. Switched his food to pork & no more issues. Looking back i wish i would have done the allergy panel the very first time we dealt with his itchyness. Would have saved him 2 years of discomfort, frustration & money.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

migs said:


> Get a full allergy panel done to see what foods he is allergic to. I was in the same boat as you for close to 2 years until i finally gave into the allergy panel. Found out my boy was basically allergic to everything except Pork. Switched his food to pork & no more issues. Looking back i wish i would have done the allergy panel the very first time we dealt with his itchyness. Would have saved him 2 years of discomfort, frustration & money.


How much did the full panel cost you btw? I might do that for Skunky. Who seems to have some kind of allergy to something


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

If im remembering correctly it was around $600 for both the environment & food panel together. If i could go back, id just do the food one(which would have lowered the cost in half). Cant really do anything about the environment. Best $$$ i spent at the vet.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

migs said:


> If im remembering correctly it was around $600 for both the environment & food panel together. If i could go back, id just do the food one(which would have lowered the cost in half). Cant really do anything about the environment. Best $$$ i spent at the vet.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

My last Golden had some mild/moderate skin and GI issues that the Vet thought were likely food allergy related. He recommended Royal Canin venison and potato formula, which worked well, but was very expensive. I then tried several other limited ingredient dog foods, and had the best results with Natural Balance venison and sweet potato formula. Blue Buffalo helped initially, but not for long.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I swear by a grain free fish formula. Murphy eats Acana Pacifica which is now changing to I believe Acana Wild Atlantic.
Good luck, it's awful to see you dog so uncomfortable.


----------



## Breefullmer16 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you guys so much for your help the vet did a scraping and said there was some mange on his face only and gave me cream for that the stuff on his belly she said was a bacterial rash and I have pills. But I will see about the panel! And will try that food thank you


----------



## Jennifer Claire (Oct 17, 2013)

We had a similar issue with our male golden from 11 months or so his skin came out in a rash pretty often. Back and forth to the vet, supplements, powders, sprays, trying different foods... Asked the groomer and she said it's almost certainly caused by not being rinsed enough after a bath- and despite using mild dog shampooing for sensitive skin, diluted to virtually nothing - I think she may have been right. We stopped using any soap at all and that solved the problem. He's just showered now.
He just has super sensitive skin and golden coats are so dense we probably weren't able to get all the shampoo residue out. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Jennifer Claire said:


> We had a similar issue with our male golden from 11 months or so his skin came out in a rash pretty often. Back and forth to the vet, supplements, powders, sprays, trying different foods... Asked the groomer and she said it's almost certainly caused by not being rinsed enough after a bath- and despite using mild dog shampooing for sensitive skin, diluted to virtually nothing - I think she may have been right. We stopped using any soap at all and that solved the problem. He's just showered now.
> He just has super sensitive skin and golden coats are so dense we probably weren't able to get all the shampoo residue out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


GOSH! This may seem silly, but I'm blown away by how simple this is. I wonder how many Golden owners just have a dog with sensitive skin and the thick undercoat keeps the shampoo from being rinsed as well as it should be. Residue=skin irritation. Thanks for sharing your experience. I guess i can go back to bed now, I've learned something new


----------



## Jennifer Claire (Oct 17, 2013)

I was a bit surprised myself as he's not the first golden we've had but he was the first to have this problem. I suppose professional groomers know their own business pretty well.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Breefullmer16 (Apr 1, 2016)

Jennifer Claire said:


> We had a similar issue with our male golden from 11 months or so his skin came out in a rash pretty often. Back and forth to the vet, supplements, powders, sprays, trying different foods... Asked the groomer and she said it's almost certainly caused by not being rinsed enough after a bath- and despite using mild dog shampooing for sensitive skin, diluted to virtually nothing - I think she may have been right. We stopped using any soap at all and that solved the problem. He's just showered now.
> He just has super sensitive skin and golden coats are so dense we probably weren't able to get all the shampoo residue out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I will try that. We have tried everything and we even have a prescribe antihistamine to help but that's the only thing that helps kind of. What do you guys do for the golden stink though if you don't mind me asking. ??


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Breefullmer16 said:


> I will try that. We have tried everything and we even have a prescribe antihistamine to help but that's the only thing that helps kind of. What do you guys do for the golden stink though if you don't mind me asking. ??


Spray the coat with 50/50 apple cider vinegar/water. This works really well for stinky dogs.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You can also try regular clariton NOT CLARITON D. It is less sedating than benadryl and helps to manage symptoms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopersMommy1019 (May 3, 2016)

Hi, my golden is 6 1/2 months old and has a terrible rash in the crease by his one testicle. I took him to his vet yesterday and she put him on a strong antibiotic as well as an anti-inflammatory powder to use. Of course, we have to use a cone because he won't stop itching and licking. (I tried one of those inflatable collars, but he was still able to reach down there). I was very disturbed by not having an answer for its cause, the vet just said its probably a 'hot spot' - but reading all of your posts have been very helpful! I had bathed him several days before after he had stomped around in a large mud puddle at a dog park. I believe its extremely possible that I wasn't able to rinse off the shampoo thoroughly enough. I will just get him through this and will change methods on how well I rinse him off and even dry him with a blow dryer to prevent this from happening again. Also, I understand the blow dry helps with odor but will also try the vinegar/water spray too.


----------



## StephenGOO (Sep 2, 2015)

Hot Spots, along with Paw Chewing / Gunky Ears & Skin Trauma caused by Itching = Classic "Symptoms" of Allergy.

After Flea & Skin mites are DVM Ruled Out > 80% Allergy = Enviro Allergy.

While Skin / Coat Action is Important to keep skin from becoming Infected ...

Because Allergy is a Mis-Wired Immune System ... 

the Only Strategy is to Target / Address this Chronic disease from the Inside > Out !

Namely, by Building heightened "Internal" Immune Tolerance to Offending Enviro Sources, such that "External" Symptoms i.e. Hot Spots are Not Triggered.

While Immuno-Allergy Shots "Clinically" do Work, they take Very Long to "Begin" to Produce "Beginning" Signs of Improvement and are Not very Pet or Pet $$ Parent Friendly.

Responding to this Challenge, DVM Dermatolgist Dr. Kristin has Formulated > Dog Allergies | Dog Food Allergies - Healthy GOO ™

For 5 Yr. Doggy GOO has been Helping frusterted Pet Parents with Itchy Dogs by building Immune Tolerance to 15 Major Enviro Sources that cause Itch .. Itch .. Itch..

Best of All, Doggy GOO is a 100% Natural GOO-Licious Peanut Butter Treat.

So if Your Retriever is Itchy > Stop Masking Symptoms with Pharma while Your Retriever's Allergy Fire only Continues to Burn Brighter & Hotter !

May we suggest look into Doggy GOO


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bragg Organic Apple Cider vinegar is also very beneficial to dogs. 
I add a 1/4 teaspoon to my dog's water dish-I use a large mixing bowl. 
I also have a spray bottle of it mixed with water, I spray it on my dog before I brush him out. 

Some members rinse their dogs in Braggs after bathing them. 
My local grocery store carries it. 

Here's the info from Bragg's website-

Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


----------



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree that the full allergy panel is well worth the money. We've had quite a few vet trips and spent quite a bit trying to figure it out on our own until we finally said enough and did the allergy panel. Our vet only wanted to do environmental but we had them do food as well and found out she's got an issue with fish and we were feeding her a salmon based food. We've switched her food, she's on immnotherapy and antihistamines for indoor/outdoor allergies and is doing so much better. Every vet charges a different amount for the full allergy panel so check around. Our vet is very reasonably priced, but other ones in our area are very pricey.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

You can't diagnose a skin allergy until at least 2 years old.


----------



## StephenGOO (Sep 2, 2015)

For Your / your DVM’s Consideration / Review 

Is Your Itchy / Paw Chewing / Gunky Ear / Hot Spot Dog [Allergy] SAD ?

Flea = No
Skin Mite = No
Food Allergy = No

Enviro = 80% Yes

Enviro Pollens / Dust Mites / Molds = 80% incidence = Yes 

Although Food Allergy = only 4% and can only be determined ala an Elimination Diet …

If Your Animal has Food / GI Issues Food, likely the result of past Pharma / Antibiotics which have Pushed Gut-Biome into Bad Bug Dominance causing Issues. 

If Yes, Need to Restore Good Bug GUT-Biome Dominance ala GOO Gut Rescue

Antihistamines = Do Stop the Itch …

But only Mask Symptoms Short Term … til Long Term Solution i.e. ImmunoTherapy Shots have Time to begin to produce Benefits..

However, Shots take over 10+ Months of Pet Parent Administered Shots & $$ to even begin to Produce "Beginning Signs" of Improvement. And need 1+ Yr to reach meaningful Benefit .. 

With Itchy Allergy, Time is not on your Dog’s Side … 

the Allergy SnowBall is Rolling Bigger & Faster with every Day .. the Sooner that You can Stop & Melt the Allergy SnowBall the Healthier for your Animal and Better / $$ for You.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I must also mention that within one week of May 1st my Dogue de Bordeaux would begin scratching constantly. It had to be the pollen and grass. He was always given benedryl and very often prednisone. Maybe that's what you're dealing with!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Breefullmer16 said:


> Thank you guys so much for your help the vet did a scraping and said there was some mange on his face only and gave me cream for that the stuff on his belly she said was a bacterial rash and I have pills. But I will see about the panel! And will try that food thank you


How did the topic become allergies when the Vet has said the pup had Mange and a bacterial infection? (I'm assuming demodectic mange because the Vet said small spots.)

You need to do a little reading about mange and the demodex mites involved. The bacterial infection is also related to the same problem. 

Demodex mites are present on all dogs. They are part of the regular flora and fauna found on them and normally the dogs immune system keeps them under control. If the mites are out of control to the degree that spots are showing up, the pups immune system is depressed or malfunctioning. (The bacterial infection is another symptom of the same problem.) 

So the real question is "Why" the immune system isn't functioning normally? Age, stress, diet, hormone changes, insufficient rest, vaccinations, overwork etc.


----------

